# Hair Buster Comb? anyone know where to get it?



## sarah92lynn (Dec 17, 2012)

I know the company is out of business and unfortunately I had a chance to get one from binky bunny while they still had them but I waited too long :/

I also found another website called bunny gear that I ordered one from, but for some reason they refunded my purchase so I doubt I'll be able to get one from there...
My rabbits need a good brush or comb badly. I guess I can get the fur buster if I can't find the other one buuut I would really rather have the hair buster.

Figured I would ask you guys since I haven't had any luck with google


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 17, 2012)

sorry, never heard of it >< I'm in love with the furminator, though... and it comes with a money-back guarantee so if you or your bunny don't like it, you can return it.


----------



## sarah92lynn (Dec 17, 2012)

Supposedly it's way better than those kind of combs, which is why I wanted it so bad lol. I'll probably end up getting the other one though


----------



## sarah92lynn (Dec 17, 2012)

Well I just bought a furminator comb since it was on sale. Hopefully the buns will tolerate it


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Dec 17, 2012)

I have a hair buster and a furminator.

I prefer the furminator. If you'd pay for shipping I can mail it to you if you still want it. Could also check leithpetwerks (that's where I got mine).


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Dec 17, 2012)

You can try here. http://bunnygear.com/


----------



## ldoerr (Dec 17, 2012)

Marisa if that offer for the hair buster is still out there I might be willing to take you up on the offer. I have been wanting one for a while as well and am unable to find one.


----------



## thetwobunnies (Dec 18, 2012)

I have both the hair buster and furminator, I should have gotten 2 while I had the chance, personally I think that the hair buster is better than the furminator. Maybe I'm using the furminator wrongly? But it doesn't seem to be getting (barely) ANY fur out and it's usually very "fluffy" and hard to pick up. Personally, I think picking out of the dead fur is better but my rabbit doesn't really like that. The hair buster can tug a bit, but the rubber helps keep the fur contains and makes it easier for the dead fur to come out. Sorry this was no help in regards to your original question just thought I'd tell you my personal experience with them .


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Dec 18, 2012)

Yup, if someone wants the hair buster just send me a PM and we can work something out.

Like I said I prefer the furminator; the hair buster is just sitting around.


----------



## sarah92lynn (Dec 19, 2012)

Well since I probably missed the chance to get your hair buster I guess I'm stuck with the furminator! Haha ohh well...
Thanks all for your replies. I'm gonna check out the website you suggested just in case I don't like the furminator. Already tried bunnygear though, they were the ones that refunded my purchase for the hair buster :/


----------

